
How Starbucks Dominates Mobile Payments - hammerbrostime
http://worki.ng/how-starbucks-dominates-mobile-payments/
======
mchahn
My wife and I use an amazon card. We get bonus credit towards future amazon
purchases. I calculated the discount and it only amounts to around 1%. I'm a
somewhat rational person but I still feel like I'm getting something free when
using the rewards. Marketing power is kind of amazing.

~~~
benguild
Why wouldn't you just get a cash back card with 1.5-2.0% back and no
restrictions?

~~~
mchahn
Correction: The amazon card is 3%.

